# 9 spiecies in one hunt.



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I get accited when we have a mixed bag hunt. Three of the ducks taken today are going to the taxidermist. I shot the first full colored pintail of my life and I did it in my normal stomping grounds right here in MN. We ended up shooting 9 species of ducks plus honkers. Not one was a BW teal, GW teal or woodduck. It was a good hunt with good friends.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

nice! what 3rd duck is being mounted? i assume the pintail and wigeon will be.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

i'd guess the redhead might get mounted.

are the 9 species

widgeon
pintail
shoveler
gadwall
red head
mallard
bufflehead
bluebill
ring necked duck
?


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

maybe they are mounting the buff...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Awesome wigeon man!

Thats one bird that one my hit list for the wall. Love those things.


----------



## Chester (Sep 12, 2003)

I love that you shot a spoonie! :beer:


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

That's what I call a perfect hunt! A little bit of everything!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice!

The pinny and wegion should make great mounts. :thumb:


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

Nice hunt!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Drake Jake said:


> nice! what 3rd duck is being mounted? i assume the pintail and wigeon will be.


The bufflehead is also goin on the wall by a kid who has never shot one. Was a flawless bird. The redhead could also easily go on the wall but I shot it and I already have one mounted


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Gildog said:


> are the 9 species
> 
> widgeon
> pintail
> ...


Right on bro! I should also add that we had to pass on a pair of Canvasbacks :evil: :evil: :evil: First two ducks of the morning and the drake looked perfect from what we saw of him.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Chester said:


> I love that you shot a spoonie! :beer:


Without hesitation  I'll give those suckers a steel ride all day long. They'll go into the meat grinder just the same as all the other duck and goose meat that goes into the waterfowl hotdog concoction 8)


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

we saw the first canvasbacks we have ever seen in our lives today and of course you cant shoot one this year. they fly fast as hell!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Cans are the fastest flying duck.^


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Awesome hunt! Great looking birds for this time of year. Thanks for sharing!

Chris


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Nice mixed bag. Those are some beautiful birds and that pintail is gourgeous(sp?)!!


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Great job and thanks for sharing the awesome pics! I've shot several pintail in my day but that one you have there takes the cake!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I get accited


Hwat thu hel dus thet meeen???

Just kidding, nice mixed bag. Field hunter would be jealous of the shovey!!! :wink:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Its the ole classic MN pile pic, pile em up on the concrete landing :lol:

Looks like a fun hunt, nice mixed bag.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I would of mounted every bird but the mallard and goose! That's one sweet looking hunt


----------

